# Help on Lathe Selection



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

So I need your help with something since I am so back and forth...

I have never turned but it’s something I have been dreaming about for over a year. I know I’m going to keep at it and work at perfecting this craft. I even have a ton of pen blanks, pepper mill blanks, and cut chunks off a flame box elder tree that fell down so they start drying out (and some burls). 

My end goal Is beautiful vases, bowls, and platters/plates.
So here is my question: I know i'm going Nova, but should I go for the Nova Midi lathe which I can afford now, or should I hold out and purchase the more expensive NOVA 24146 1624-44 Wood Lathe? I have been selling junk I don’t use anymore, and now have enough for the midi lathe now. I just don’t want to be in the position where the midi lathe is not enough for what I want to do and will have to sell it and purchase a bigger lathe later. 499 dollars compared to 1300 is huge though….

Side note: I can only buy lathes on amazon – I sell my junk on craigslist and immediately purchase amazon cards (a deal I worked out with the wife). 

Should I hold off and save more or go for the midi? Thanks for any input. My mind changes sides every other hour.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shame you cannot purchase the lathe from Woodcraft. They have the NOVA 1624 lathe for $900 until this Friday 26 Oct.

You should be able to sell the midi when the time comes, just not sure what the market price will be, or the price of the upgrade.

If the NOVA 1624 is the one you really want, I think it would make sense to get this now if possible.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You can turn everything on a big lathe that you can turn on a midi, but the reverse is not true.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave for that kick in the crotch. I guess I should have kept the money and not bought those amazon cards. To be honest though, I could swear the same deal was on amazon about a month ago. 

I missed out. Hopefully another sale happens during the holidays? Maybe cyber Monday or something?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

chriskoww said:


> Thanks Dave for that kick in the crotch. I guess I should have kept the money and not bought those amazon cards. To be honest though, I could swear the same deal was on amazon about a month ago.
> 
> I missed out. Hopefully another sale happens during the holidays? Maybe cyber Monday or something?


Have you tried to see if you can buy from Woodcraft through an Amazon storefront?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The difference with an internet lathe purchase is likely to be the shipping.

Purchasing from a local Woodcraft store does not charge shipping.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The difference with an internet lathe purchase is likely to be the shipping.
> 
> Purchasing from a local Woodcraft store does not charge shipping.


Free shipping on amazon.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

chriskoww said:


> Free shipping on amazon.


Not through Woodcraft on Amazon. They charge shipping, even with Prime.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> Not through Woodcraft on Amazon. They charge shipping, even with Prime.


I don't think you can buy nova lathes through woodcraft on amazon. You have to go through nova. So your right, no free shipping with woodcraft but free shipping with nova.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bet amazon would match their price


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I can’t help much but I have the 1624 and for a while the Comet (until Christmas).
I have set the Comet up and ran it but have not turned on it. I assume you did notice on Amazon they have two listings, one at $499 and one at about $485 which includes the attachment. The $485 has an IO after the number for Introductory Offer.
If you have a Woodcraft near you the current sale on the 1624 is a great price. But it is still almost double…and I assume you will need turning tools, a chuck, and .and on and on.
I did turn a couple of bowls about 16” but nobody really wanted them…just too big. I do not regret the 1624 because I can do anything I ever foresee doing with the 1.5hp.
I think you can make beautiful vases, bowls, and platters/plates on either, it is just a matter of how large.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

NCPaladin said:


> Well I can&#146;t help much but I have the 1624 and for a while the Comet (until Christmas).
> I have set the Comet up and ran it but have not turned on it. I assume you did notice on Amazon they have two listings, one at $499 and one at about $485 which includes the attachment. The $485 has an IO after the number for Introductory Offer.
> If you have a Woodcraft near you the current sale on the 1624 is a great price. But it is still almost double&#133;and I assume you will need turning tools, a chuck, and .and on and on.
> I did turn a couple of bowls about 16&#148; but nobody really wanted them&#133;just too big. I do not regret the 1624 because I can do anything I ever foresee doing with the 1.5hp.
> I think you can make beautiful vases, bowls, and platters/plates on either, it is just a matter of how large.


Very well said thank you. I think I'm going to wait until December with the hope a Sale shows up on amazon for the bigger large. If not, may go small but we shall see.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I used the older Nova Comet for many years along with some larger lathes. I eventually stepped up to the Nova 3000 which was the precurser to the 16/24. Hold out for the bigger lathe. You'll want one anyway. I really cringed when I bought the Powermatic 3520. That was a huge amount of money to me but I bit the bullet. I never spent my money more wisely. that machine has been a total joy to use. 
I like the Nova 16/24 a lot. I think it's a best buy for the price range.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Before you make a large purchase on Amazon take the time to check on www.camelcamelcamel.com to make sure your not buying on the high side. Amazon's price go up and down. You can also sign up for alerts that will let you know the next time that the Comet goes on sale.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Also check with www.toolnut.com Many people from our club including me have bought lathes from them. Nothing but good service and good prices if they have the lathe you want.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

If I may....

Jump on Cl and buy a cheap 100.00 monotube lathe, like mine.
Sure, its a mono tube, its old, it uses old sized tools like MT1, headstock is 3/4 by 16, its a pain to align the head/tail stock, but... look what I have turned using that lathe, using old chisels, and now 2 carbide tools. I don't even have a chuck, I use the sanding plate that came with it as a faceplate.

I got this lathe 5 months ago wondering if it would even be used, its the most used tool. Having major limitations motivated me to make the face plate work, I used an older 1hp motor to upgrade the original, I've learned a lot on this older lathe, and while I am ready for reverse, standard sizes like MT2, flat bed for steady rest/etc, I am very happy that I was introduced to this portion of woodworking in this way.

I can not get the Nova lathe on sale my wife said I could, money got tight, heck right now I'd be lucky to upgrade to the lathe at harbor freight, but....for 100.00 I have learned a tremendous amount, and I am constantly pushing the envelope with this lathe, segmented, open segmented, open segmented Burl, natural edge segmented, natural edge+Burl+open segmented, and soon....oval.

However, we all have different pocket books. LOL.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

fboyles said:


> Before you make a large purchase on Amazon take the time to check on www.camelcamelcamel.com to make sure your not buying on the high side. Amazon's price go up and down. You can also sign up for alerts that will let you know the next time that the Comet goes on sale.


Fboyles. Camelcamelcamel is one of the best internet sites I've seen in a while. Thanks!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 with Oldmacnut, I just got off CL and found about 20 used lathes for $50.00 to $150.00. Many of the lathes were Craftsman, but there were a few others with two rails. Many included the chisels. So you may want to start with a used lathe to see how you like it. Also you can save a lot on cutting tools.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ive got one of the craftsman mono tube style ones if someone wants to buy it ill make them a deal


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a craftsman mono-tube made in 1978. It's not pretty and sure not the nicest but it does everything I want it to. I like a little nostalgia anyway. I have a friend that has a brand new nova, for what it is and what it can do vs what I can do on my mono-tube...it's not worth the extra $1500.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

We all make our own decisions on what we have to spend and what we will purchase.

I recently cleaned up a Craftsman Mono-tube lathe which a friend was giving to another friend. The original owner friend wanted to upgrade to a NOVA DVR lathe after decades of using the Craftsman.

Since I was cleaning up the machine, I was able to see the details of construction and handle the machine. The small handles would frustrate me.

The original owner said the lathe vibrated a lot. I think some of these was the pulley's having moved on the shafts. I removed then and re-set. The machine ran smoothly and without much noise. I did not try turning.

I have a new found respect for all the nice projects that have been created with the Craftsman Mono-tube lathes, but this is not a machine I would recommend.

There were a lot of the Craftsman Mono-tube lathes sold, so they do turn up on eBay and Craigs List. They are inexpensive.

I have seen videos of people using foot/human powered lathes. It is possible to make some really nice pieces on the crudest of equipment. It is just a personal decision on how much you want to spend for a desired feature set.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> ive got one of the craftsman mono tube style ones if someone wants to buy it ill make them a deal


Parts...oh I need parts. Especially if I need to live with this thing for a while longer...lol




Waterboy12 said:


> I've got a craftsman mono-tube made in 1978. It's not pretty and sure not the nicest but it does everything I want it to. I like a little nostalgia anyway. I have a friend that has a brand new nova, for what it is and what it can do vs what I can do on my mono-tube...it's not worth the extra $1500.


Mono tube owners UNITE! lol



Dave Paine said:


> We all make our own decisions on what we have to spend and what we will purchase.
> 
> I recently cleaned up a Craftsman Mono-tube lathe which a friend was giving to another friend. The original owner friend wanted to upgrade to a NOVA DVR lathe after decades of using the Craftsman.
> 
> ...


I had vibration issues at first, but after putting the new motor on, and a new belt, this thing does not hesitate to spin big heavy material. Off balance material will of course shake the lathe table, but in the end it is what it is, an old mono tube lathe and I do my best with it.

I like many others started with certain tools that needed work first, my first table saw was an old Delta tilting table top saw that I spent 2 months restoring, only to buy a brand new Ridgid R4512, I spent my money down the road on my Rikon bandsaw, a tool I could never do without.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

*camelcamelcamel*



chriskoww said:


> Fboyles. Camelcamelcamel is one of the best internet sites I've seen in a while. Thanks!


So i looked up the history of prices on camel camel camel thanks to Fboyles, and found out that the NOVA lathes never go on sale. 

So since that's the case, im switching to the JET 708352 JWL-1236. It only has 3/4 HP which i don't like, but its big and affordable. This lathe was under 800 dollars in Feb 2012!

S I am going to continue putting money in my amazon account, tag 5-6 lathes on camelcamelcamel, and pounce when one goes on sale. 

Perfect!

(Other tagged lathes: JET 708358K, Nova 24146, Shopfox W1758,) 
**The NOVA DVR is the lowest it has ever been on Amazon, down to 1,800 from 2,300. Still too much for me but if anyone else wants to check it out.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

chriskoww said:


> So since that's the case, im switching to the JET 708352 JWL-1236. It only has 3/4 HP which i don't like, but its big and affordable. This lathe was under 800 dollars in Feb 2012!


Compare the Jet to THIS lathe from Harbor Freight. Notice any similarities?

I've been using the HF for nearly 2 yrs. I bought it for less than $200 using the "25% off any single item" New Years Day coupon. Adequate? Yes. Great? No.

If you're going to spend $800 on a lathe, get one that (a) has more power and (b) doesn't have a Reeve's drive.

IMHO, YMMV, etc.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

That HF lathe has a 3/4 HP motor, are you saying that it isn't enough? If not, could be just that particular motor isn't all that good, not that 3/4 HP isn't enough. Also, can you explain more about what a "Reeve's Drive" is and what is not good about it? I have been looking to maybe get that HF 12" lathe, so am curious. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> T
> Also, can you explain more about what a "Reeve's Drive" is and what is not good about it?


A Reeve's drive is a mechanical method of varying the speed of a lathe.

I found this YouTube video which may explain better than words.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8ExzaUq5GI

Lot's of lathe's have Reeve's drive. One aspect of the design is that the speed can only be changed while the lathe is running.

So if you were turning at a high speed, and later mounted another piece which was out of balance and needed a slower speed, you would have to turn on the lathe at the high speed in order to adjust - not very safe. So you would need to start the lathe without the piece, adjust the speed and then mount the piece.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

ChiknNutz said:


> That HF lathe has a 3/4 HP motor, are you saying that it isn't enough?


That's exactly what I'm saying; 3/4HP is not enough if you want to turn a bowl approaching the 12" maximum. It'll maybe suffice for a platter, but it bogs down on a 10" diameter x 6" deep blank of green maple.

Oh, I also forgot, reason (c) the slowest speed is not slow enough if you want to turn big blanks that are off-balance.



> Also, can you explain more about what a "Reeve's Drive" is and what is not good about it?


A Reeve's Drive is a mechanical speed adjuster that works using two inter-locking conical wheels. When you move the handle, the cones move on the common shaft, effectively changing the diameter of the pulley wheel the drive belt encircles.

You can only change speed when the motor is running (unlike a variable speed motor). To me, that's the biggest drawback -- if I forget to lower the speed before mounting a big bowl blank, I have to remove the blank so I can power it up safely and slow it down.

I'm NOT saying "don't buy the HF version for $200" -- I'm saying "don't pay $800 for the Jet version, for that much money you should get a much better lathe".

HTH


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the HF lathe -- got it as starter and it did ok for smaller stuff. + 1 on it bogging down with bigger pieces. Motor will spin'em but when you go to work them-- just no oomph. 
BTW mine's for sale-- just the HF.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

This is tempting but I'm only wanting a midi

$500 Jet - JWL 1642 EVS 16 x 42" Pro wood lathe. Hardly used, fantastic condition. If needed have cutting tools. Call Doug 713-494-9290
Houston Craigslist.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

fboyles said:


> This is tempting but I'm only wanting a midi
> 
> $500 Jet - JWL 1642 EVS 16 x 42" Pro wood lathe. Hardly used, fantastic condition. If needed have cutting tools. Call Doug 713-494-9290
> Houston Craigslist.


That's an awesome deal! Go get it and turn some bowls!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, seems like a good deal alright, but too far for me to travel (+/- 2375 miles)


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok I thought I would share my lathe selection. So i saved up 300 plus dollars in my amazon account and was about to purchase the delta midi lathe after I sold my weight bench. 

Well....I went to woodcraft today with the wife to look at dye colors and they had one more nova lathe on sale for 899. I got it with the understanding she is going to be pissed at me for a week or two. 

Worth it


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats on your new lathe:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Most excellent score. :clap:


...and yes BTDT, worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

fboyles said:


> This is tempting but I'm only wanting a midi
> 
> $500 Jet - JWL 1642 EVS 16 x 42" Pro wood lathe. Hardly used, fantastic condition. If needed have cutting tools. Call Doug 713-494-9290
> Houston Craigslist.


so i thought what the heck ill call about this lathe. i mean for that price i could ship it to ky and still have a good deal
well its a jet 1236 lol he said he didnt know there was really a difference lol :no::no::no::no:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> so i thought what the heck ill call about this lathe. i mean for that price i could ship it to ky and still have a good deal
> well its a jet 1236 lol he said he didnt know there was really a difference lol :no::no::no::no:


I also called and did he tell you all about how he was bitten by a Mosquito with West Nile?  Very sad but lucky to be alive.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

fboyles said:


> I also called and did he tell you all about how he was bitten by a Mosquito with West Nile?  Very sad but lucky to be alive.


well he told me hes was stung by one:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

